# Angelo Gigli "my dream are the PHX Suns"



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

In a TV interview, the 1983 italian PF Angelo Gigli said the if he could choose an NBA team to play, would be the Suns, both for the style of play and for the head coach (D'Antoni).

If he will be drafted in the first round (probable) he'll move over the ocean already this summer, while if he will be drafted in the second round he want remain still 1-2 years in Europe. 

Gigli will be at early june in Chicago for a camp/test.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you for keeping us abreast on the Italian basketball scene.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

It's everybody who plays internationaly to be with the Suns because they all play this kind of style of basketball. I'm not that high on Gigli though...


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

The movie sucked.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Main Man said:


> The movie sucked.


:laugh: Thats what I thought of too when he was first brought up.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> :laugh: Thats what I thought of too when he was first brought up.


This thing of the movie is really old at this point :clown:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> This thing of the movie is really old at this point :clown:


Sorry man. I am not that high on this guy. What about everyone else?


----------



## momocult45 (Apr 16, 2005)

more importantly SHAWN MARION IS THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This guy is one of the best young european PF of the moment.

Go to read the reports in the Draft section (topic about european PF/C)


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Gigli is an intriguing player, as scouting reports say he is athletic, can shoot with range, and blocks shots (compares to Horry, Griffin, LaFrentz). However, from what I understand his body is pretty underdeveloped. If he was a sculpted 235-240lbs, I would take him over Blatche.

I read that Bryan C has been in Europe scouting Gigli and am confident in his judge of NBA talent.

I think it's down to these two guys, IMO.

BTW, as Sean May has declared, I would rank him at the top of the rest of the "in-case" picks ahead of Simien, Warrick, Graham, etc (looks like Diogu is leaning towards returning).


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm beginning to lean toward Graham as an eventual replacement for Jimmy Jackson. I'd prefer a much bigger player, but Graham is a physical defender, strong rebounder, and much better shooter than Iguodala coming out last year.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

:banana: 

http://www.gardameteo.com/~Matteo/Gigli_alleyoop.avi


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

And when he want a bucket ... nothing can stop him ...

http://www.gardameteo.com/~Matteo/Gigli_basket.avi


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow nice videos. Impressive.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Wow nice videos. Impressive.


I agree. :yes:

Maybe the Suns will get him somehow?? :whoknows:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Thursday 28th Angelo Gigli will be interviewed on NBA TV during "Basketball International".


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

italianBBlover said:


> This guy is one of the best young european PF of the moment.
> 
> Go to read the reports in the Draft section (topic about european PF/C)



when does he hit puberty?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> when does he hit puberty?


:laugh: Yea all the Euro's are skinny lil toothpicks.


----------

